# Whats your favorite traditional bow?



## Stikshooter (Mar 9, 2007)

I would say my favorite right now is my new to me Blacktail Elite TD






It is fast,quiet,does not stack and shoots were I point it. It is 62" [email protected] I draw a hair over 29". This is the bow that replaced my widow,but like you,I will always have a place in my heart for the widow..








Eric...


----------



## VA. Bowbender (Mar 31, 2006)

My goto bow is my Pittsley Predator. It's the fastest one I have and the one I shoot the best. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawicki4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Bear kodiak


----------



## fisher2 (Oct 29, 2012)

hornes longbows i own 4 now all cocobolo and bacote


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Predator recurves have been good to me. Some day, i'd like to try a Border, something lighter, like 40-45# or so, but I'm quite happy with what I've got right now. Actually waiting for some longer limbs with Carbon Fiber for my Velocity riser, Megatron.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I really like my Omegas, but I'm always trying to make them better, so I'm not sure if that counts?


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

For me it's my Blacktail Snakebit TD, 64" 50#@29". I really like the grip on Blacktails, and every one I've had shoots a relatively heavy arrow at a good speed, does it quietly, and is pretty easy on the eyes.


----------



## Long Rifle (Dec 8, 2011)

My Omega, hands down....

Kegan, I'd say you've done pretty doggone good for a young man with a great idea and a handful of lumberyard wood......:shade:


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

My Omega!! Once again I am not a paid spokesman.


----------



## tomah (Aug 15, 2011)

my sky thunder and the longhorn. id have to pick the thunder. those static tips fling my arrows out with pulse pounding speed!


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

My Saluki Ibex is my fav with the Dryad Orion I got in Dec a close second


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Right now  

My Titan II with BF Extreme Limbs & a Cape Buffalo covered Kwikee Quiver 










My Titan III with Border Hex 5 limbs Fastest bow in the barn right now










My Morrison All Phenolic is always great but I've got a set of new limbs on order that should be very interesting


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm so confused I think I will shoot the white one
Gary


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

My Morrison 15" ILF Phenolic w cocobolo flare and overlay, Medium Max1 limbs, [email protected]" and 58", with EFA 5 arrow copperhead quiver.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Long Rifle said:


> View attachment 1619642
> 
> My Omega, hands down....
> 
> Kegan, I'd say you've done pretty doggone good for a young man with a great idea and a handful of lumberyard wood......:shade:


I appreciate it ! I've still got a few ideas I want to try out though... we'll see if I can make good better!


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm not sure I've found my "Favorite" bow yet, but I'm fairly new to the sport and I'm a lefty so its not like I get to try a bunch of bows.









I like my 60" Morrison ILF with WW Inno's [pictured] and I liked the feel and way my buddies 62" Black Widow PMA pointed [I got to try it at the Oristimba 3D shoot last Sunday] I was shocked his 53# bow felt the same weight as my 47# Morr. but didn't like the weight of the PMA though. 

I think if I could find something as smooth as the BW but with less riser mass....it will be my Fav


----------



## jasboj (Feb 7, 2011)

My Dakota has became my favorite! SMOOTH!!!!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Beendare said:


> I'm not sure I've found my "Favorite" bow yet, but I'm fairly new to the sport and I'm a lefty so its not like I get to try a bunch of bows.
> 
> View attachment 1619917
> 
> ...


Great pic


----------



## Deutsch (Feb 4, 2013)

Just like paranee said regarding beendare

Ehrfürchtiger Bildfreund!!
-Awesome Picture Friend!!


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Had to pic only one...







Pulls about 50# at my 30" pull. Shoots good and fits in a backpack.
Recon with Black Max 40# limbs.


----------



## IowaBowHunter1 (Oct 26, 2007)

Loving all the posts and the pictures guys!


----------



## curvaceous (Feb 3, 2010)

My 64" [email protected] Assenheimer is my favorite by far , fast , deadly quiet , and smooth as butter to draw.


----------



## hgsnpr (Mar 21, 2005)

My favorite is my Howard Hill Cheetah.


----------



## ripforce (Feb 15, 2010)

I now have 6 bows but my favorite by far is my Bama Expedition Osage Royal [email protected]!


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

I don't have anything fancy but my go-to bow is still the first recurve I every bought...my old 55 pound Howatt Hunter.


----------



## Mooreski (Aug 3, 2004)

Don't have much to compare to since I'm just getting into this, but my TT Apex with Black Max limbs just arrived yesterday and I couldn't believe how well it shot. 60" bow, 50# @ 28". After shooting a homemade bow for a few months, I shot this one and WOW! Can't wait to get my Big Jim's quiver in the mail for it....


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Ill post pics later but hands down its my JD Berry Vixen. 68" [email protected] The best bow I haw ever owned or shot


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Right now it's my 17" Titan riser with W-W Winstorm carbon limbs(diamondback ones). I'm getting a Morrison Mini 14 riser with Pro Accent limbs this week so we'll see if that changes


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

This one...my DAS Dalaa, it's the one I shoot the best, and is the absolutely most adjustable bow I've ever had. It's capable of wearing many hats, and it's made very well. It's quiet, even down to 6 gpp. Shoots a 305 gr. arrow at 201 fps, which I use out of this bow most of the time, which is 7.6 gpp. Can't wait to get some long limbs for it, it's currently got mediums on it, which makes a 64" bow. The riser is the 21" model. 

View attachment 1620179

View attachment 1620185


----------



## Wayko (Dec 22, 2011)

If forced to pick only one.

Favorite: '66 Bear Kodiak

Pictures: well, forgive me but lets just say I'am technically challenged, sometimes just getting on this forum pushes my technical limits.

Reason: When I grab,it just feels like an old friend. And like me, it has it has gotten some character marks over the years, we have taken our share of dents & dings & maybe a crack or two on the surface, but on the inside we still feel good & we have not broken yet, & maybe alittle fading on the surface as well (if ya look at it just right, maybe you can call it greying), but on the inside when called upon, so far, we can still get it done. I tend to rest it more now during the year then when it was younger, & I'll shoot other bows more often now, so maybe it will be around for many more years. But come to think about it, I tend to rest myself more now then when I was younger too, lol.


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

I'll second that, my thots exactly


JParanee said:


> Great pic


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

My second favorite, (I'm talking bows only..wife is always first favorite!) Widow PMA
View attachment 1620241


----------



## tomah (Aug 15, 2011)

Mo0se said:


> My second favorite, (I'm talking bows only..wife is always first favorite!) Widow PMA
> View attachment 1620241


nice! im gonna get my wife a custom widow if she says she wants one for her bday!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Mo0se said:


> My second favorite, (I'm talking bows only..wife is always first favorite!) Widow PMA
> View attachment 1620241


Another great pic 

Moose she looks like a great shooter 

You should be proud


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

JParanee said:


> Another great pic
> 
> Moose she looks like a great shooter
> 
> You should be proud


I'm very proud JP  She has solid form and follow through..she is an excellent shot. She loves Archery, today she went home and shot over her lunch, and it won't be long before I have to play catch up to keep up with her shooting. That's my plan anyway! :thumbs_up


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

My wife sent a pic of her group from 20 (I assume that because she hates to shoot closer than that) today over lunch..she is awesome! 

View attachment 1620301


----------



## Capt America (Mar 13, 2013)

I only have one. I bought a Samick Sage a while back and have been shootin it a lot. I had a couple different Bear recurves when I was a teenager, but don't remember much. I would like to get another one-pc soon I think. The Sage is a shooter though.


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

My favourite at the moment is my 50# Bearpaw Hawk. 

















Makes me smile every time I shoot it! 

Honorable mention to my Dorado, I have been shooting that the most of late being a slightly lighter draw, as I give 3 under a good & fair trial. Love this bow, for me its hard to fault for what it is (30" draw too)

New one in the works too, should be in on the Omega thing in the coming weeks too :wink:
(managing just to contain myself.....just!)

Cheers!

Marc


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Another great pic


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

This bow.  Made by Sanford on here. Ignore my VERY bad form. Its an old picture but I still have the amazing bow! Don't worry my form is way better now


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Right now it's my Big Foot T/D recurve.


----------



## jflars (Sep 4, 2006)

My favorite would have to be the one my wife cashed in $75 worth of pre-1964 silver coins in the early 1970's to buy for my birthday. A bear super Kodiak, that I can't draw anymore due to a bad shoulder. (55# @ 28, 60" amo) Every once in a while she lets me know how much those coins would be worth in todays market, OUCH.


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

jflars said:


> View attachment 1620728
> View attachment 1620729
> My favorite would have to be the one my wife cashed in $75 worth of pre-1964 silver coins in the early 1970's to buy for my birthday. A bear super Kodiak, that I can't draw anymore due to a bad shoulder. (55# @ 28, 60" amo) Every once in a while she lets me know how much those coins would be worth in todays market, OUCH.
> View attachment 1620726


I had a '72 Super K. Of all the bows I had, that was the one I miss the most....Just a great shooting classic bow


----------



## tomah (Aug 15, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Helim93 (May 21, 2012)

My favorite has to be my Bear Kodiak Magnum. Not sure exactly what year it is but I know it's the late '60s. This bow means a lot to me because it was given to me by my great uncle. It shoots like a dream. I even still have the cedar arrows that were bought around the same time the bow was purchased.


----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)

Whatever bow I am shooting at the time is my favorite!


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

Ok I know it's supposed to be one..I've listed two..now here is the third. We are getting reacquainted and have worked things out.. lol 

21st Edge

View attachment 1621093

View attachment 1621094

View attachment 1621095


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

CORRECTION:
Had to pic only one...
Name: reconBE1stRnewStringSm.jpg Views: 152 Size: 111.9 KB
Pulls about 50# at my 30" pull. Shoots good and fits in a backpack.
Recon with Black Max 40# limbs. 

"Pulls about 50# at my 30" pull." is incorrect due to an improperly layed out tiller board. Turns out 30" was 31 1/2" on the tiller board! OPPS!!


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

New favorite...for the time being at least. Just got this in Friday. Morrison Mini 14 riser w/ 40# Pro Accent medium carbon foam recurve limbs. I'm liking it alot so far.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Easykeeper said:


> For me it's my Blacktail Snakebit TD, 64" 50#@29". I really like the grip on Blacktails, and every one I've had shoots a relatively heavy arrow at a good speed, does it quietly, and is pretty easy on the eyes.


Gorgeous bow, great picture! I need to get along and do my bow fashion shoot!


----------



## OklahomaArchery (Jan 8, 2009)

Firefly FX longbow by Jim Jones









Beautiful 3 piece longbows, exceptionally fast and accurate. I hunt out West and in the Midwest with my Firefly's and I have not found a better hybrid. It's pack-ability when flying out and packing into a hunting locations has relieved a lot of stress worrying if the airlines are going to break my bow. 

My primary hunting bow is 59lbs. at 29. It will shoot a 588 gr. arrow full length Beman MFX Classic at 187 fps. I've blown through two bears and and too many deer to count.



















Every animal I have taken with this bow I've got a complete pass through.

And they're Accurate:





Firefly's are sold through Braveheart Archery.

OA


----------



## Roughrider (Oct 19, 2012)

Really any bow that is in my hands is my favorite as days spent bow hunting are not counted against your allotted time here on earth. But for now I would have to say it is my Neil Tarbell recurve 57# @ 28".


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Roughrider said:


> Really any bow that is in my hands is my favorite *as days spent bow hunting are not counted against your allotted time here on earth.* But for now I would have to say it is my Neil Tarbell recurve 57# @ 28".


If this is true I may be the first person to make it to their 150th birthday. :lol:

BTW, my next bow will be my favorite bow……


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

My shaffer silver tip but my St. Joe's river is nice as well. Both are sweet


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

I shoot the tradtech titan with carbon woods the most, love that bow, second most shot is the hunterbow take down, then omega, the bear kodia. love them all though  really want to get some 50# limbs for the titan eventually

left to right: omega, titan, hunterbow, kodiak


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, I still question whether high tech barebows are traditional, but since others are posting metal riser ILF, I figure it is okay. My favorite is the bow in the middle, a Bernardini Nilo with HEX6 limbs.


----------



## VA. Bowbender (Mar 31, 2006)

jflars said:


> View attachment 1620728
> View attachment 1620729
> My favorite would have to be the one my wife cashed in $75 worth of pre-1964 silver coins in the early 1970's to buy for my birthday. A bear super Kodiak, that I can't draw anymore due to a bad shoulder. (55# @ 28, 60" amo) Every once in a while she lets me know how much those coins would be worth in todays market, OUCH.
> View attachment 1620726


I also have the same bow in 50# that my wife bought for me. Except she paid $500.00 for it in eBay. Man... It's a GREAT bow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshall Law (Aug 9, 2012)

I have stuck with Marin Mamba for 20 years but honestly I really like the Bear 48 May.
I know a lot of people hate that 48 but I honestly like it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wdyer (Aug 8, 2012)

My favorite is my Bear Kodiak hunter # 50 bought it new in 1978 still in great shape


----------



## nineworlds9 (Aug 12, 2012)

My Miller Old Tom. Just a magical bow with soul. Tied with my self yew ELB. Pure as it gets.


----------



## GPW (May 12, 2012)

Having shot bows for over 50 years now , and having made and bought many bows (some terribly expensive) our all time favorite commercial bow was a 21st Century longbow , the old Jim and Buddy models ... 
But for my simple shooting pleasure , My all time favorite is a man tall (75” for me ) ELB style bow made of ERC with a thin Hickory backing , ~2-3” of Perry reflex pulled in during backing ... Somewhere in the neighborhood of 50# @ 28” ... very Light in hand ,stable , shoots heavy arrows with authority, and has been the all around “meat and medal” bow for me ... good for moving snakes out of the way too ...


I am still anxious to try out Kegan’s bows , his ideas/designs are right on the mark ... :thumbs_up


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

I have several, My Hoyt Buffalo is my favorite tree stand and ground blind deer hunting bow.








My Morrison riser and BF Extreme ILF is my favorite pig stalking, rabbit hunting bow.








And my Titan III riser and BF Extreme limb ILF is my favorite 3-D bow.








My Damon Howatt Monterey is my favorite classic recurve.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

my osage selfbow made from a tree on our family farm where I do 90% of my deer hunting


----------



## mtn_goat (Feb 8, 2008)

Stalker stickbows for me ! Ive got 2 with a 3rd on its way. There smooth, fast and beautiful. Plus South Cox is a very talented bowyer as well as a classy individual ! stalkerstickbows.com Check them out and you will not be disapointed !


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Widows...just that simple.


Dewayne


----------



## Swampman (Jul 1, 2004)

Black Widow PMA series....


----------



## tradarcher816 (Jan 5, 2013)

My Blackwidow MAII 55lbs @28''.


----------



## deadeye (Aug 22, 2002)

my go to bow 
cobra riser, samick extreme limbs, beiter plunger and stick on rest


----------



## Tradhunt (Sep 18, 2010)

Blacktail or Fox


----------

